# My "Son's" Shelf Layout Complete



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

My mom introduced me to the G scale and LGB world as a young boy. I had of course the LGB starter set and a few expansion track sets. I crashed, banged, and abused my train set as young 7 yr old's do, and now regret it as an adult. Well fast forward 25 years, I'm now a dad of a two year old boy and an up coming baby in January. And of course, my role as a dad is to expose my young son to the joys I had playing with trains. He currently loves Thomas the train, so I decided to take that love to the next level.

With the new addition coming, we needed to transform the current office to my son's NEW bedroom. We decided to make the room, train themed and of course that meaned.... Shelf Train Layout!!! With my wife's blessing  I got to work and dusted off my old set and quickly thought to myself "This will not do...". I immediately jumped on eBay and started buying 

And so here it is! 

Comments and Suggestions are welcome. Thanks for looking.


One side of the room 


Other side of the room



I'm a motorsports fan so I created a custom "Audi Racing" box car and car transport platform with Audi R18 prototype LMS racecar and Audi R8 GT3 LMS racecar  




The layout is a single track, with a break out for two engines to park and run. I also have another switch to park other cars.



My son's engine is a Bachmann "Thomas the Train" that's pulling a gondola (cargo= mr. robot, superman, and sir topin hat) and three passenger set cars. I guess you can say its a Euro set up



My engine is an LGB Mogul Colorado & Southern that pulls a livestock car, Audi box car, car transport, Shell tanker, USPS mail car, and Southern Pacific caboose. I bought these for their great colors. 


I used the LGB bridge to cross the window section. It fit perfectly 

   


Thanks for looking


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Great Job! Good use of the around the room design. Hope you and your son enjoy it! 
Have fun! 

Don


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! He's going to be one happy kid.

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How FUN.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome railroad! As a young guy, I would love to have this going around my room!









I don't know where you live, but this is a scary proposition for us So. California "earthquake country" folks!


----------



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone! My son and I love it. We run it for 10 mins before daycare and 30mjns before he sleeps everyday. 

@Gary I actually do live in California (Bay Area) so we are use to earthquakes. All the brackets are bolted to studs and the planks to thr brackets, so the shelves aren't going anywhere. When my son starts sleeping in the room, I'll be parking the trains on the other side of the room just in case.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trijicon on 06 Aug 2013 08:25 PM 
Thanks everyone! My son and I love it. We run it for 10 mins before daycare and 30mjns before he sleeps everyday. 

@Gary I actually do live in California (Bay Area) so we are use to earthquakes. All the brackets are bolted to studs and the planks to thr brackets, so the shelves aren't going anywhere. When my son starts sleeping in the room, I'll be parking the trains on the other side of the room just in case. OK, you folks have it worse than we do as far as earthquakes. Sounds like you have it planned for the inevitable quakes. Good idea to park the trains on the other side of the room.









When I was a little guy in the forties, my Dad had an HO train set-up on a small shelf around the ceiling. He built it in the thirties! Heavyweights pulled by a brass Pacific! Sure wish I had that train now.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

A great starter layout for your son... I started out in the late 40's with American Flyer... Wish I still had them today... 

Enjoy the to the fullest...


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

What a really lovely first layout for him. It does everything that a little lad would want and a good place to store the kit as well!


Nice one


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

So, when will you put in the switch and tunnel into the living room?


----------



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

I wish! then I can train my son to always have the beer gondola stocked.


----------



## DanteHicks79 (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome layout!


----------

